# Lưu ý khi lựa chọn AHU cho phòng sạch dược phẩm



## Tran_Phuong_135 (5 Tháng ba 2021)

Hệ thống HVAC của nhà máy dược có yêu cầu rất khắt khe, ở một số yếu tố cần phải bắt buộc như:

- Cột áp hành lang cao hơn của phòng ít nhất 10pa ~ 15pa

- Độ ẩm và nhiệt độ cũng phải theo các điều kiện của từng phòng và dây chuyền sản phẩm thông thường. Nhiệt độ: 23 độ C ± 3 độ C và độ ẩm 55% ±

Vì thế AHU cho phòng sạch dược phẩm cần có:

- Cột áp cao > 800pa

- Có các lớp lọc G4 và F8

- Có đồng hồ chênh áp để theo dõi độ sạch của phin lọc. Trong trường hợp phin lọc bị bẩn thì ta xử lý một số thao tác: Phin lọc G4 dùng xịt và làm sạch nước bình thường, ….

>>> Thông tin tham khảo tại: 

AHU cho phòng sạch dược phẩm

- Tính công suất lạnh cho AHU dựa trên diện tích của nhà máy: Tính đơn giản lấy diện tích phòng * 1000 BTU/h. Cột áp: lấy cột áp tĩnh trừ đi tổn thất theo đường ống

- Tính lưu lượng gió cho AHU phòng sạch dược phẩm: người ta dựa vào cấp độ sạch của từng khu vực sản xuất đã được yêu cầu. Các tính lưu lượng gió cho AHU dựa vào thể tích phòng nhân với bội số tuần hoàn không khí được quy định của cấp độ phòng sạch cần đạt tới

Thiết bị AHU cho phòng sạch dược phẩm được sản xuất bằng dây chuyền sản xuất CNC có độ chính xác cao, có thể đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu về nhiệt độ, độ ẩm, chất lượng không khí trong phòng cũng như các tiêu chuẩn về độ ồn của các ứng dụng trong điều hòa không khí và thông gió

AHU phòng sạch dược phẩm của Durate sản xuất có tính năng vượt trội và bền bỉ, ít bị hỏng hóc và có giá thành cạnh tranh hơn nhiều so với những thiết bị AHU được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Trung Quốc

Không những vậy, đến với Durate sẽ giúp bạn giải quyết một phần lo ngại về thiết bị và công nghệ phòng sạch cho các dự án GMP, ISO

Bài viết trên đây, chúng tôi đã giới thiệu đến bạn một vài thông tin về thiết bị AHU phòng sạch dược phẩm cũng như lưu ý khi chọn AHU dược phẩm. Liên hệ ngay với Durate Việt Nam để được tư vấn và đặt hàng.

Thông tin chi tiết về thiết kế sản xuất, lắp ráp thiết bị AHU vui lòng liên hệ:

*Công ty TNHH Durate Việt Nam

Hotline: 0968.760.966

Email: info@durate.com.vn

Website: 

Head Office: Số 184 Phúc Diễn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội

Factory: Số 22 Phúc Hậu, Thôn Quan Âm, Xã Bắc Hồng, Đông Anh, Hà Nội*


----------

